# New grower



## Dreads1980 (Aug 22, 2020)

Looking for tips, tricks and just all around good advice and green thumb practices to take on as my own.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 22, 2020)

Nice.


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 23, 2020)

Thanks for the pics Dreads - not sure how much more headroom you have in your tent but you may want to start some sort of training on those leggier branches. I also take pics at lights off with a flash, makes it easier to see if there is anything going on health wise


----------

